# alguna cosa de semblant



## gvergara

Hola:

Vet aquí la meva última pregunta del dia. He escrit l'expressió _...o alguna cosa de semblant_, i m'he demanat a mi mateix (sense trobar-ne la resposta, és clar) si és obligatori, optatiu o incorrecte fer servir _de_ després de l'indefinit alguna cosa. A més, de manera més general, podrieu explicar-me què passa després d'altres indefinits com ara _res_ o _ningú_?

_No he vist res *de *sospitós_ o 
_No he vist res sospitós_?

_T'ha trucat algú *de* molt simpàtic _o  
_T'ha trucat algú molt simpàtic ?_

Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus errors, sisplau )


----------



## merquiades

Alguna cosa, quelcom, res  +  de  +  adjectiu

No sé dir-te perquè és així.  És la regla. No he pogut trobar cap explicació.


----------



## Agró

Badia Margarit. _Gramática catalana_. Gredos.

"_Adjetivo partitivo_. El catalán posee el adjetivo partitivo, introducido por _de_, en frases como _no res de bo_ 'nada bueno', _si hi ha res de nou_ 'si hay alguna novedad (algo nuevo)', _dos de blaus_ 'dos azules'. Es un tipo ya conocido en latín, que luego se desarrolla más en catalán que en castellano, pero sin llegar nunca al grado del francés."


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> Badia Margarit. _Gramática catalana_. Gredos.
> 
> "_Adjetivo partitivo_. El catalán posee el adjetivo partitivo, introducido por _de_, en frases como _no res de bo_ 'nada bueno', _si hi ha res de nou_ 'si hay alguna novedad (algo nuevo)', _dos de blaus_ 'dos azules'. Es un tipo ya conocido en latín, que luego se desarrolla más en catalán que en castellano, pero sin llegar nunca al grado del francés."


Moltes gràcies. A part dels indefinits mencionats per l'altre forer (alguna cosa, res i quelcom), es fa servir aquest partitiu després d'altres indefinits?


----------



## Agró

*De partitiu (font)* 

                No s'ha d'eliminar el *de partitiu* davant els adjectius determinatius o especificatius *que van després d'un quantitatiu, un numeral o un indefinit de sentit partitiu* (Han arribat dos paquets embolicats i un de desembolicat), davant els adjectius determinatius que van després de la negació parcial _no pas_ i es refereixen a un nom sobreentès (Hi ha lletres de molts colors però no pas de grogues) o davant els adjectius determinatius que es refereixen a noms representats pel pronom feble _en_ (En tinc de molt lletges) ni davant els substantius anticipats o repetits pel pronom feble _en_ (D'entesos ja en tenim prou). Tampoc no es pot eliminar la preposició _de_ en la *construcció només de + infinitiu*.                  


 En l'informe es considera que hi va haver quaranta-dos ferits lleus i *dos de greus* [i no pas dos greus].

                    A aquests textos se n'hi han afegit *altres d'inèdits* [i no pas altres inèdits].

                    Hem anat a veure pessebres i fotos *d'alguns de ben macos* [i no pas d'alguns ben macos].

                    Van parlar tres escriptores kurdes, *dues d'alemanyes *i* una de catalana* [i no pas dues alemanyes i una catalana].

*De pa* no en té mai prou [i no pas Pa].

*D'eines* per a trobar informació a la xarxa n'hi ha moltes [i no pas Eines].

                    Divendres en van donar molt, *de material* [i no pas material].

*Només de pensar-hi* fa escruixir [i no pas Només pensar-hi].

*Només d'entrar* s'ha adonat de tot [i no pas Només entrar].


----------



## gvergara

Agró said:


> *De partitiu (font)*
> 
> No s'ha d'eliminar el *de partitiu* davant els adjectius determinatius o especificatius *que van després d'un quantitatiu, un numeral o un indefinit de sentit partitiu* (Han arribat dos paquets embolicats i un de desembolicat), davant els adjectius determinatius que van després de la negació parcial _no pas_ i es refereixen a un nom sobreentès (Hi ha lletres de molts colors però no pas de grogues) o davant els adjectius determinatius que es refereixen a noms representats pel pronom feble _en_ (En tinc de molt lletges) ni davant els substantius anticipats o repetits pel pronom feble _en_ (D'entesos ja en tenim prou). Tampoc no es pot eliminar la preposició _de_ en la *construcció només de + infinitiu*.
> 
> 
> En l'informe es considera que hi va haver quaranta-dos ferits lleus i *dos de greus* [i no pas dos greus].
> 
> A aquests textos se n'hi han afegit *altres d'inèdits* [i no pas altres inèdits].
> 
> Hem anat a veure pessebres i fotos *d'alguns de ben macos* [i no pas d'alguns ben macos].
> 
> Van parlar tres escriptores kurdes, *dues d'alemanyes *i* una de catalana* [i no pas dues alemanyes i una catalana].
> 
> *De pa* no en té mai prou [i no pas Pa].
> 
> *D'eines* per a trobar informació a la xarxa n'hi ha moltes [i no pas Eines].
> 
> Divendres en van donar molt, *de material* [i no pas material].
> 
> *Només de pensar-hi* fa escruixir [i no pas Només pensar-hi].
> 
> *Només d'entrar* s'ha adonat de tot [i no pas Només entrar].


 Simplemente, te pasaste (això no ho sé dir en català)  Moltes gràcies

Gonzalo


----------



## gvergara

Una pregunta que m'acaba de sorgir... En francès l'indefinit _algo _es tradueix com _quelque chose_ seguit d'un adjectiu en singular *masculí*, tot i que _chose _és femení... Què passa en català? _He d'explicar-te alguna cosa d'*entretingut/ entretinguda*_. Gràcies per endavant,

G.


----------



## gica

gvergara said:


> Una pregunta que m'acaba de sorgir... En francès l'indefinit _algo _es tradueix com _quelque chose_ seguit d'un adjectiu en singular *masculí*, tot i que _chose _és femení... Què passa en català? _He d'explicar-te alguna cosa d'*entretingut/ entretinguda*_. Gràcies per endavant,
> 
> G.


Jo diria _He d'explicar-te una *cosa* *entretinguda*_. Sense _de_ i sense _alguna_.


----------



## gica

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Vet aquí la meva última pregunta del dia. He escrit l'expressió _...o alguna cosa de semblant_, i m'he demanat a mi mateix (sense trobar-ne la resposta, és clar) si és obligatori, optatiu o incorrecte fer servir _de_ després de l'indefinit alguna cosa. A més, de manera més general, podrieu explicar-me què passa després d'altres indefinits com ara _res_ o _ningú_?
> 
> _No he vist res *de *sospitós_ o
> _No he vist res sospitós_?
> 
> _T'ha trucat algú *de* molt simpàtic _o
> _T'ha trucat algú molt simpàtic ?_
> 
> Gràcies per endavant
> 
> Gonzalo (Corregiu tots els meus errors, sisplau )


_alguna cosa de semblant _ho has traduït de l'italià? És que ells tenen la mateixa expressió (_*qualcosa del genere*)_. En català resulta una mica forçada.


----------



## gvergara

gica said:


> _alguna cosa de semblant _ho has traduït de l'italià? És que ells tenen la mateixa expressió (_*qualcosa del genere*)_. En català resulta una mica forçada.


No. Se m'ha acudit simplement. Gràcies gica, 

G.


----------

